# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Kαταδρομικό ΈΛΛΗ (2) [Eugenio di Savoia, Elli]

## Ellinis

Στο πλαίσιο των πολεμικών επανορθόσεων το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό πήρε από την Ιταλία το ελαφρή καταδρομικό EUGENIO DI SAVOIA το οποίο μετανομάστηκε ΕΛΛΗ.

Το πλοίο αυτό ύπηρξε το μεγαλύτερο πλοίο που είχε το Π.Ν. στη δύναμη του.

Dimensions:186 / 175,5 / 5 meters 
Displacement:8.856 / 10.660 tons 
Propulsion:Steam turbines, 6 boilers, 110.000 bhp twin propeller Speed:36 Knots 
Armament:eight 6 inch/53 guns on 4 twin turrets,six 100 mm/47 gunson 3 twin turrets,sixteen 40 mm guns,six (2 triple) 21 inch T/T and 2 depth charge launchers. 
Armour plating:4,2-10 cm 
πηγή

Το EUGENIO DI SAVOIA είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1932-35 στα Ansaldo της Γένοβας, μαζί με το αδελφό του DUCA D' AOSTA.
Στη β' παγκόσμιο πήρε μέρος στη ναυμαχία της Καλαβρίας χωρίς να έχει αξιοσημείωτη δράση και αργότερα συμμετείχε σε κάποιες επιδρομές εναντίων συμμαχικών νηοπομπών.

Παραδώθηκε μαζί με το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του Ιταλικού στόλου στους συμμάχους στη Μάλτα, το Σεπτέμβριο του 1943 και παρέμεινε ανενεργό στο Σουέζ. 
Παραχωρήθηκε στην Ελλάδα το 1950 και ύψωσε την Ελληνική σημαία τον Ιούνιο του 1951.

Ένα εντυπωσιακό πλοίο, που δεν είχε όμως μεγάλη χρησιμότητα για τις ανάγκες του Π.Ν.

elli_disavoia_2.jpg

elli_disavoia_1.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

> Ένα εντυπωσιακό πλοίο, που δεν είχε όμως μεγάλη χρησιμότητα για τις ανάγκες του Π.Ν.


Αν παρατηρήσετε προσεκτικά τις δυο φωτογραφίες θα δείτε πόσο απαρχαιωμένο ήταν από πλευράς ηλεκτρονικών για την εποχή που παρελήφθη. Επιχειρησιακά χρησιμοποιήθηκε ελάχιστα και μετά από λίγα χρόνια άραξε σχεδόν μόνιμα στη Σούδα, μέχρι που παροπλίσθηκε και τυπικά.

----------


## Ellinis

όπως τα λές ήταν φίλε sv1xv. Το πλοίο χρησιμοποιήθηκε ελάχιστα αλλά όχι μόνο γιατί ήταν τεχνολογικά ξεπερασμένο, αλλά και γιατί ήταν πολυέξοδο, τόσο σε κατανάλωση όσο και στη στελέχωση. 

Είχε σταλθεί κάνα δύο φορές σε επισκέψεις του βασιλιά στο εξωτερικό. 
Η μία ήταν στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, απ' όπου και η σχετική φωτογραφία που είχε δημοσιευτεί στο περιοδικό _Ναυτική Ελλάς_.

elli at konst.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΑΡΗ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΤΗ ΝΑ ΠΩ, ΣΕ ΘΑΥΜΑΖΩ, ΟΜΟΛΟΓΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΚΡΑΤΑΤΕ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΙΟΥΜ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΓΝΟΣΕΩΝ.ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΑΛΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΕΜΠΛΟΥΤΙΣΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΔΙΔΕΤΑΙ Η ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ.ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως είπαμε και παραπάνω η χρήση του πλοίου ήταν ελάχιστη. 




> Χρησιμοποιήθηκε για τις επίσημες επισκέψεις του Βασιλέως στην Κωνσταντινούπολη τον Ιούνιο του 1952, στη Γιουγκοσλαβία (Ντουμπρόβνικ) τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1955, στη Γαλλία (Τουλόν) τον Ιούνιο 1956 και στον Λίβανο τον Μάιο του 1958. Το 1959 μεθόρμισε στον όρμο της Σούδας όπου χρησιμοποιήθηκε για έδρα του Ναυάρχου Αρχηγού Κρητικού και Ιονίου Πελάγους (ΑΚΙΠ). Παροπλίσθηκε το 1965.
> πηγή


Ακόμη και παροπλισμένο είχε μια άδοξη χρήση, όπως μας ανέφερε ο φίλος Leonardos B. :



> το 1966... είχε παροπλιστεί... αλλά παρ οτι παροπλισμένο-παρ οτι ναυτικές φυλακές "οχι για ολους",το θυμάμαι να συμμετάσχει σ εκδηλώσεις Ναυτικής εβδομάδος .
> Στο πλοίο υπηρετούσε μιά μικρή δύναμη πληρώματος--εκτός της ναυτικής αστυνομίας--με σκοπό την διατήρησή του σε κατάσταση εφεδρείας.Τώρα τι εξυπηρετούσε αυτό,είναι μια αλλη συζήτηση


Στο τέλος το καράβι έδεσε στην Κυνοσούρα και από εκεί κατέληξε στο διαλυτήριο.

Ας δούμε το ΕΛΛΗ σε μια από τις εξόδους του στο Αιγαίο. 

Elli II-30.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Όπως είπαμε και παραπάνω η χρήση του πλοίου ήταν ελάχιστη. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ακόμη και παροπλισμένο είχε μια άδοξη χρήση, όπως μας ανέφερε ο φίλος Leonardos B. :
> 
> 
> Στο τέλος το καράβι έδεσε στην Κυνοσούρα και από εκεί κατέληξε στο διαλυτήριο.
> 
> ...


ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ,

*ΕΞΑΙΣΙΑ*

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΕΛΛΗ σε άσκηση στο Αιγαίο. 

Image1.jpg
Σκαναρισμένο από τεύχος του '55 του περιοδικού _Ναυτική Ελλάς_.

----------


## Leonardos.B

Να δούμε και το "ΕΛΛΗ",οταν ηταν  με Ιταλική σημαία,να χρησιμοποιεί και τον καταπέλτη του για να απονηώσει το αεροπλάνο (που τότε διέθεται)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHUo2czKork

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΕΒΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΣΟΥΔΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ (1964 :Wink:  ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΤΗ ΜΙΣΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΜΟΝΟ.ΠΡΩΤΟΧΡΟΝΙΑ 1973 ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΠΑΡΟΠΛΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΕΚΕΙ.ΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ ΩΣ ΦΥΛΑΚΗ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΛΛΗΦΘΕΝΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΙΝΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ (ΜΑΪΟΣ 1973).ΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΦΘΙΝΟΠΩΡΟ ΠΗΓΕ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΛΥΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ.ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ (ΟΠΩΣ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΟΣ) ΣΑΝ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΣΤΗ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΙΤΑΛΙΚΟΥ ΣΤΟΛΟΥ ΟΙ ΣΥΜΜΑΧΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΡΙΞΑΝ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΖΗΤΗΣΑΜΕ 2 ΚΛΑΣΗΣ CAPITANI ROMANI,ΠΙΟ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΡΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΟΤΕ Β.Ν.,ΑΥΤΟΙ ΕΠΕΜΕΙΝΑΝ NA ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΕUGENIO DI SAVOIA ΕΝΩ ΤΑ 2 ΜΙΚΡΑ ΕΛΑΦΡΑ Κ/Δ ΚΑΤΕΛΗΞΑΝ ΣΤΗ ΓΑΛΛΙΑ.
ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ,Η ΜΑΚΡΟΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΣΕ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΛΕΥΡΑΣ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΥΡΟΜΑΧΙΚΩΝ.ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΧΩΡΑ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΜΕ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ, Η ΜΟΝΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΡΙΖΙΚΗ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ,ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΘΕΡΙΝΗΣ ΝΥΚΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝΤΟΣ.
ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΙΣΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΙΤΑΛΟΥΣ ΤΟ Β.Π.ΕΛΛΗ,ΟΜΩΣ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ; ANTAΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΝΤΑΔΕΛΦΟ ΜΟΝΤΕCUCCOLI; KAI AYTO HTAN ΣΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΤΟΥ!
ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΩΝ,ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ C94 AN KAI ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΓΡΑΦΕ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ.
ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ,ΕUGENIO DI SAVOIA KAI PRINZ EUGEN (ONOMA ΓΕΡMANIKOY ΒΑΡΕΟΣ Κ/Δ ΤΟΥ Β' Π.Π.) ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ,Ο ΠΡΙΓΚΗΠΑΣ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΑΒΟΪΑΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΕΡΙΦΗΜΟΣ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΥ 17ΟΥ ΑΙΩΝΑ.

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσες οι πληροφορίες φίλε _Βίκτωρ Χιώτης_.

Η εξέλιξη των πολεμικών αεροσκαφών, κατά το β' παγκόσμιο αλλά και μετά, έκανε πλοία σαν το ΕΛΛΗ να μοιάζουν με δεινόσαυρους.
Όλα σχεδόν τα θωρηκτά και καταδρομικά πήραν το δρόμο για τα διαλύτηρια ή το μακρύ παροπλισμό. Ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις υπήρξαν που εξοπλίστηκαν με πυραυλικά συστήματα. 

Ας δούμε και το εξώφυλλο του περιοδικού Ναυτική Ελλάς, το Δεκέμβρη του 1962. Με λεζάντα "Εορτασμός της επετείου της ναυμαχίας της Έλλης επί του ομώνυμου καταδρομικού εις τον ναύσταθμον της Σούδας". 
Ήταν η επέτειος των 50 ετών από τη ναυμαχία.

Image1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΟ Β.Ν. ΦΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΜΑΥΡΑ ΠΙΛΙΚΙΑ/ΠΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΝ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ,ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΛΟΓΩ "ΚΟΝΤΡΑΣ" ME TO ΛIMENIKO.
ΑΝΑΡΩΤΙΕΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΙΤΑΛΙΚΑ ΠΒ ΤΩΝ 152/53 ΚΑΙ 100/47 ΧΙΛ, ΠΟΣΑ ΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΑΝ.ΟΣΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΣΤΗ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΗ ΤΟΥ;ΔIOTΙ ΤΑ ΝΑΤΟΪΚΑ ΔΙΑΜΕΤΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΙΤΑΛΟΙ,ΜΕ ΝΩΠΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΝΗΜΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΕΜΟΥ,ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΜΟΙ ΜΕ ΕΜΑΣ ΤΟΤΕ.ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΑΕΡΟΠΟΡΙΚΑ ΤΩΝ 37 ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΕΣΤΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΑ ΒΟFORS TΩΝ 40 ΧΙΛ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ,ΦΙΛΕ ΕLLINIS,TA ΠΑΛΙΑ Α/Τ,Α/Γ ΚΛΠ.

----------


## Ellinis

Για την ιστορία, να αναφέρουμε οτι ως EUGENIO DI SAVOIA το πλοίο είδε αρκετή δράση στον πόλεμο (για τα δεδομένα του Ιταλικού Π.Ν.).
Μαζί με το αδελφό του D'AOSTA συμμετείχαν τον Ιούλιο του '40 στη ναυμαχία του Punto Stilo, και συμμετείχαν σε κάλυψη νηοπομπών προς τη Βόρια Αφρική και σε επιχειρήσεις ναρκοθετήσεων.
Στις 18 Δεκεμβρίου 1940 το EUGENIO DI SAVOIA βομβάρδισε Ελληνικές θέσεις στην Κέρκυρα.
Τον επόμενο χρόνο συμμετειχε σε αρκετές επιχειρήσεις για την ανάκοψη συμμαχικών νηοπομπών. Σε μια από αυτές τον Ιούνιο του 1942 το EUGENIO DI SAVOIA βύθισε το βρετανικό Α/Τ BEDOUIN που συμμετείχε στην επιχείρηση "Ηarpoon". 
Το 1943 το πλοίο έμεινε άπραγο κυρίως λόγο έλλειψης πετρελαίου, και μετά την παράδοση της Ιταλίας εντάχθηκε στις συμμαχικές δυνάμεις. 

Και άλλη μια φωτογραφία του 2ου ΈΛΛΗ.

elli II.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

B.Π. ΕΛΛΗ C94.jpg
Πηγή: hellarmforces2010.blogspot

Ίσως σε κάποια Ναυτική Εβδομάδα.
Ο ναύαρχος Καββαδίας στο βιβλίο του "Ο ναυτικός πόλεμος του 1940 όπως τον έζησα" (1950) γράφει γιά το πλοίο στη σελ. 627: "...θα έπρεπε να ηρνούμεθα να παραλάβωμεν το αμαρτωλόν εύδρομον,το οποίον τώρα ανακαλύπτεται ότι ουδείς ήθελε!". Το γιατί, δεστε στα ποστ 2,3 κ δικό μου 10. Επιπλέον είχε ζημιές από νάρκη κ χρειάστηκε να επισκευαστεί.

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραία φωτογραφία πάντως! τα ιταλικά καταδρομικά μπορεί να μην είχαν ιδιαίτερες αρετές ως πολεμικά αλλά ήταν πολύ όμορφα σχεδιασμένα!
Ο Καββαδίας αναφέρει σε άλλο σημείο οτι όταν έγιναν οι συζητήσεις για τη διανομή του ιταλικού στόλου, το υπουργείο δεν είχε καταρτίσει κάποιο σχέδιο και αγνοούσε τι πλοία είχαν οι Ιταλοί... Και οτι όταν μας έδωσαν το EUGENIO DI SAVOIA κανείς δεν σκέφτηκε να ρωτήσει αν είχε βλάβη.
Να το δούμε σε μια φωτογραφία στη δεξαμενή της Σύρου:

elli at syros.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Bλέπω στη πρύμη είχε τοποθετηθεί θυρεός με το στέμμα όπως στο Γ.ΑΒΕΡΩΦ.
Ο Καββαδίας παραλληλίζει το ίδιο ζήτημα με το 1918 που με εξαίρεση τα Τ/Β κ το ΣΜΥΡΝΗ δεν πήραμε μεγαλύτερα αυστριακά πλοία.Μιλάει γιά ελαφρό εύδρομο (κ το ΕΛΛΗ ελαφρό ήταν) προφανώς γιά Capitani Romani,αντιτορπιλικά,υποβρύχια,τορπιλακάτους.Δεν ξέρω αν θα μας άφηναν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να πάρουμε όλα αυτά αλλά πιστεύω ότι η καριέρα τους στο τότε ΒΝ θα ήταν βραχύβια.Πρώτον λόγω των προβλημάτων που θα παρουσίαζαν κ δεύτερον λόγω της εισόδου στο ΝΑΤΟ (κάτι που αγνοούσε το 1950) πήραμε άφθονο αμερικάνικο υλικό. Ίσως τα Y/B κ οι Τ/Α να κρατούσαν περισσότερο αφού από τα πρώτα γιά πολλά χρόνια είχαμε μόνο 2 αμερικάνικα κλάσης Gato κ από τις δεύτερες μόλις από το 1967 κ μετά αποκτήσαμε από Νορβηγία κ Δ.Γερμανία.

----------


## manolis2

Μπραβο για τη φωτογραφια! Αξιζει να σημειωθει οτι μεχρι την αποκτηση της εικονιζομενης δεξαμενης το 1955, η μεγαλυτερη δεξαμενη που υπηρχε στην Ελλαδα (μολις 105 μετρα μηκος) το 1951 -οταν ηρθε το πλοιο- δεν επαρκουσε για να δεξαμενιστει το 185 μετρα σκαρί , οπως γραφει και η εφημεριδα της εποχης:


Ελλη ΙΙ ανευ ραντα&#9.png

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Manolis2 είναι λάθος να γράφεται ως ΕΛΛΗ ΙΙ από διάφορες πηγές κ εμείς να το αναπαράγουμε.Υποδηλώνει το 2ο πλοίο του Ναυτικού με αυτό το όνομα κ ως τέτοιο πρέπει να μπαίνει παρένθεση, (ΙΙ).
To τι γράφει στο κείμενο δεν αξίζει να το παίρνουμε στα σοβαρά,τουλάχιστον οι γνωρίζοντες.Είχε επί Ιταλών ένα ραντάρ έρευνας Gufo EC3 αλλά το πιθανότερο μας παραδόθηκε χωρίς αυτό.¶λλωστε  κ οι Ιταλοί μεταπολεμικά εφοδιάστηκαν με αμερικάνικα .
Τελικά το πλοίο φαίνεται ότι δεν είχε ούτε ένα Ρ/Ε ναυτιλίας.

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες του ΕΛΛΗ στη Μάλτα. Δεν ξέρω αν χρειάστηκε να πάει εκεί το 1951-55 για δεξαμενισμό, πρωτού δηλαδή έρθει η μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή της Σύρου. Θα μπορούσε να είναι και καθοδόν για το ταξίδι με το βασιλιά στη Τουλόν που έχουμε γράψει παραπάνω.

Elli-04.jpg Elli-03.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μήπως είναι μετά το 52 που μπήκαμε στο ΝΑΤΟ.Δεν διακρίνεται κ το σήμα του βασιλιά στον ιστό.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μπορούμε να δούμε την πρωτη τπυ επίσκεψη για να αποδώσει τιμές στη γιορτή της Παναγίας στην Τήνο το 1951 *εδώ*. Το πρώτο πλάνο πρέπει να είναι στον όρμο του Φαλήρου και χαιρετά με 21 βολές πυροβόλου πρίν την επιβίβαση του Βασιλιά (είναι ο χαορετισμόςγια αρχηγούς κράτους).

Δυο χρονια μετά δεν ήταν σε κατάσταση να πάει στα Επτάνησα να συνεισφέρει στην αντιμετώπιση των συνεπειών του σεισμού.

Επίσης να πουμε ότι είχει Διεθνές Διακριτικό Κλήσης SZFR (σήμερα έχειι αυτό το ΔΔΚ η πυραυλάκατος Μπλέσσας Ρ21)

----------


## Ellinis

Κάπου το διάβαζα πριν λίγο καιρό αυτό περί μη συμμετοχής του ΈΛΛΗ στην επιχείρηση υποστήριξης των σεισμόπληκτων. Νομίζω οτι ήταν μια κοκορομαχία στη Βουλή της εποχής αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που το διάβαζα  :Uncomfortableness:  Ο υπουργός απάντησε τότε οτι το σκάφος δεν ήταν σε ετοιμότητοτα από άποψη στελέχωσης και για αυτό δεν στάλθηκε. Είναι αυτό που είχε γράψει παλιότερα ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ, οτι η επάνδρωση ενός καταδρομικού του μεγέθους του ήταν μπελάς σε καιρό ειρήνης. 
Σε γενικές γραμμές η σύνθεση του ελληνικού στόλου επηρεαζόταν  - λίγο πολύ - από τις τουρκικές αγορές και αντίστροφα. Πιστεύω οτι η διατήρηση του μη αξιόμαχου καταδρομικού μάχης ΥΑVUZ για δεκαετίες ίσως είχε να κάνει και με την ύπαρξη του ΈΛΛΗ. Το ΈΛΛΗ εκποιήθηκε το 1973 ενώ το YAVUZ που είχε καταντήσει στατικό από το 1948, πουλήθηκε για σκραπ το 1971. Αυτός ο συσχετισμός δυνάμεων ίσχυε για ένα αιώνα αλλά τώρα με τα οικονομικά χάλια του κράτους δεν συζητάμε για τέτοιες συγκρίσεις.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο περιοδικό Ναυτική Ελλάς ήταν αλλά ούτε κι εγώ θυμάμαι σε ποιο τεύχος. Είχε απότ α πρακτικά της Βουλής τη απάντηση του υπουργού σε ερώτηση βουλευτών. Αν θυμάμαι καλά έπρεπε αν μεταφερθεί προσωπικό από άλλα πλοία για να ταξιδέψει (μάλλον αυτό γινόταν στα βασιλικά ταξίδια). Πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν χρήσιμο στα Επτάνησα έστω και ως πλωτό νοσοκομείο. Έτσι το Ναυτικό έχασε την ευκαιρία να το χρησιμοποιήσει για κάτι ουσιαστικό και η καρίερα του στην Ελλάδα αναλώθηκε σε βασιλικές κρουαζιέρες και πλωτή φυλακή και χώρος βασανιστηρίων.

Πρόσεξα κάτι άλλο ότι με πλάτος 17,5 μέτρα και βύθισμα 5 μέτρων μπορούσε οριακά αν περάσει τη Διώρυγα της Κορίνθου που μπορέι να έχει πλάτος 21,5 μέτρα στρο βυθό αλλά το μεγαλύτερο πλοίο που μπορέι να την περάσει πρέπει να έχει πλάτος 17,6 μέτρα και βύθισμα 7,3 μέτρα.

----------


## Ellinis

Η μια και μοναδική φωτογραφία που έχω δει με το παροπλισμένο ΈΛΛΗ πρυμνοδετημένο στην Κυνοσούρα, δια χειρός του εκλεκτού καραβολάτρη Trevor Jones. 
ELLI-1973.jpg

Είναι τραβηγμένη στα μέσα του 1973 και εκτιμώ οτι είναι μετά την εκποίηση του σε κάποιον ιδιώτη και περιμένοντας να το τραβήξουν απέναντι στο Πέραμα όπου και διαλύθηκε. Τα σημάδια του μακρόχρονου παροπλισμού είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εμφανή στο σκαρί του.

Nα θυμηθούμε με την ευκαιρία αυτά που είχε γράψει ο αξέχαστος Λεονάρδος Β. σε άλλο θέμα:



> Αγαπητέ ELLINIS.Τα αν είναι ή οχι το ΕΛΛΗ,είναι να θέμα.
> Απο την αλλη πλευρά,μπορώ να σου πώ,οτι κατετάγην στο Π.Ν. το 1966 (που  σημαίναι οτι τα εχω τα χρονάκια μου)και ναί μεν είχε παροπλιστεί απο  τότε που εσύ λές ,αλλά παρ οτι παροπλισμένο-παρ οτι ναυτικές φυλακές  "οχι για ολους",το θυμάμαι να συμμετάσχει σ εκδηλώσεις Ναυτικής  εβδομάδος .
> Στο πλοίο υπηρετούσε μιά μικρή δύναμη πληρώματος--εκτός της ναυτικής  αστυνομίας--με σκοπό την διατήρησή του σε κατάσταση εφεδρείας.Τώρα τι  εξυπηρετούσε αυτό,είναι μια αλλη συζήτηση   Ετσι λοιπόν εξηγείται η  υπαρξη ή και η δυνατότητα σημαιοστολισμού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε γενικές γραμμές η σύνθεση του ελληνικού στόλου επηρεαζόταν  - λίγο πολύ - από τις τουρκικές αγορές και αντίστροφα. Πιστεύω οτι η διατήρηση του μη αξιόμαχου καταδρομικού μάχης ΥΑVUZ για δεκαετίες ίσως είχε να κάνει και με την ύπαρξη του ΈΛΛΗ. Το ΈΛΛΗ εκποιήθηκε το 1973 ενώ το YAVUZ που είχε καταντήσει στατικό από το 1948, πουλήθηκε για σκραπ το 1971. Αυτός ο συσχετισμός δυνάμεων ίσχυε για ένα αιώνα αλλά τώρα με τα οικονομικά χάλια του κράτους δεν συζητάμε για τέτοιες συγκρίσεις.


Δεν νομίζω ότι είχε να κάνει με την ύπαρξη Κ/Δ μάχης (σχεδόν θωρηκτού) ΥΑVUZ η διατήρηση ενός ελαφρού Κ/Δ σαν το ΕΛΛΗ το οποίο στη μας το "φόρτωσαν" οι σύμμαχοι ενώ  ζητούσαμε 2 μικρότερα κ καταλληλότερα γιά εμάς Capitani Romani στην ουσία υπεραντιτορπιλικά:

Italian_destroyer_leader_San_Marco_(D563)_1959.jpgΠηγή Wikipedia
ITS SAN MARCO πρώην RI* GIULIO GERMANICO. Mετασκευάστηκε σε Α/Τ αρχηγίδα μεταπολεμικά με αμερικάνικα ηλεκτρονικά κ οπλισμό.Γιά μας εφικτό μόνο με τη συνδρομή του ΝΑΤΟ.  *Βασιλικό καταδρομικό
Θα έλεγα ότι την εποχή που παραχωρήθηκε το ΕΛΛΗ ο ανταγωνισμός με την Τουρκία είχε καταλαγιάσει μέχρι την εμφάνιση του Κυπριακού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η μια και μοναδική φωτογραφία που έχω δει με το παροπλισμένο ΈΛΛΗ πρυμνοδετημένο στην Κυνοσούρα, δια χειρός του εκλεκτού καραβολάτρη Trevor Jones. 
> ELLI-1973.jpg
> 
> Είναι τραβηγμένη στα μέσα του 1973 και εκτιμώ οτι είναι μετά την εκποίηση του σε κάποιον ιδιώτη και περιμένοντας να το τραβήξουν απέναντι στο Πέραμα όπου και διαλύθηκε. Τα σημάδια του μακρόχρονου παροπλισμού είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εμφανή στο σκαρί του.


Στην φωτό διακρίνεται αριστερά ρυμουλκούμενο ένα φ/γ τύπου Ηansa A κ το ποστάλι πρέπει να είναι το ΑΤLANTICA.Στο βάθος δεξιά είναι τα ΛΙΝΔΟΣ κ ΑΡΚΑΔΙ του Ευθυμιάδη.Εκατέρωθεν του ΕΛΛΗ είναι 2 'ομορφα τουρμπινάδικα γκαζάδικα του Καρρά τα ΠΛΕΙΟΝΗ κ ΚΛΥΤΙΑ δεμένα μάλλον της τότε πετρελαϊκής κρίσης.
Το ΠΛΕΙΟΝΗ (19810 dwt) ανήκε σε μιά 4άδα τα οποία ήταν τα πρώτα Δ/Ξ που παραγγέλθηκαν(1952) παγκοσμίως στην Ιαπωνία (Hitachi) κ δεν άργησαν να ακολουθήσουν φορτηγά.Οι Έλληνες ήταν οι πρώτοι που άνοιξαν την πόρτα στα ανυπόληπτα τότε γιά πολλούς ιαπωνικά ναυπηγεία όπως έκαναν αργότερα με την Κορέα κ την Κίνα .
Το ΕΛΛΗ γιά να κινηθεί απορροφούσε  σημαντικό ποσοστό εκπαιδευμένου προσωπικού του ΒΝ,πλήρωμα 551! :Surprised: 
Είχα την ευτυχία να προλάβω να το δω το 1973 .Την πρώτη φορά σε μιά πρωτοχρονιάτικη γιορτή παροπλισμένο στον ΝΣ,με το παιδικό μου μυαλουδάκι απορούσα γιατί δεν ταξίδευε κ να σκεφθεί κανείς ότι το ΠΝ πρόσφατα είχε παραλάβει τις πρώτες ΤΠΚ τύπου Combattante II με μεγάλη ισχύ πυρός. Η δεύτερη φορά ήταν στο διαλυτήριο λίγους μήνες αργότερα,συμπτωματικά ότι είχε έλθει στο Πέραμα το ΣΑΠΦΩ από την Αγγλία.

----------


## Ellinis

> Στην φωτό διακρίνεται αριστερά ρυμουλκούμενο ένα φ/γ τύπου Ηansa A κ το ποστάλι πρέπει να είναι το ΑΤLANTICA.Στο βάθος δεξιά είναι τα ΛΙΝΔΟΣ κ ΑΡΚΑΔΙ του Ευθυμιάδη.Εκατέρωθεν του ΕΛΛΗ είναι 2 'ομορφα τουρμπινάδικα γκαζάδικα του Καρρά τα ΠΛΕΙΟΝΗ κ ΚΛΥΤΙΑ δεμένα μάλλον της τότε πετρελαϊκής κρίσης.


Τα πέτυχες όλα πλην του ΑΡΚΑΔΙ που είναι το ΛΗΔΡΑ! Το κομμάτι αυτό το εχω ανεβάσει εδώ. 
Παραθέτω εδώ τι μου έγραφε ο Trevor όταν μου έστειλε τη φωτογραφία:



> It shows the Greek cruiser  *Elli* (former Italian, was it the former  *Eugenio  di Savoia?*) under the cliff at  Kynosoura, with *Atlantica* just showing on the  left.  Quite a collection of ships to be seen, with *Lindos  ex-Lyautey* in the background, with *Ledra I ex-Jylland * alongside her, and what looks like a Hansa-B type being towed  along from the left.


Το τύπου Hansa ήταν το ΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ, ναυπήγησης 1943 στην κατεχόμενη Ολλανδία ως BRUNHILDE, βρετανικό λάφυρο ως  EMPIRE GAME και κατόπιν CANFORD, FANGTURM και PANAGHIA LOURION υπό σημαία Λιβάνου. Η διάλυση του ξεκίνησε στο Πέραμα στις 16.6.73 οπότε εδώ πρέπει να είναι η στιγμή που το τραβάνε προς το διαλυτήριο...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιά το ΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ έγραψα ότι είναι Ηαnsa A αφού τα Β είχαν λίγο μακρύτερο ακομοντέσιο κ κλειστό στο κύριο κατάστρωμα.Δεν βοηθάει κ η φωτό.

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και γράψαμε για τη διάλυση του ΕΛΛΗ να δούμε και μια φωτογραφία του στο Πέραμα το Γενάρη του 1974 κατά τη διάρκεια της διάλυσης του.

elli scrapped 1-74.jpg

----------


## manolis2

Σωστα φιλε Βικτωρ Χιωτη, αφου λειπει ο επισείοντας στην πλώρη δεν επιβαινει ο βασιλιας. Το 1952 το πλοιο ειχε μολις παραληφθει απο το ΒΝ, οποτε ειναι απιθανο να ηθελε δεξαμενισμο. Το πιο πιθανο ειναι πως προκειται για εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι. Απο οσες φωτογραφιες εχω δει , ολα τα πολεμικα μας εχουν παει καποια στιγμη Μαλτα, ακομη και κανονιοφοροι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σωστα φιλε Βικτωρ Χιωτη, αφου λειπει ο επισείοντας στην πλώρη δεν επιβαινει ο βασιλιας. Το 1952 το πλοιο ειχε μολις παραληφθει απο το ΒΝ, οποτε ειναι απιθανο να ηθελε δεξαμενισμο. Το πιο πιθανο ειναι πως προκειται για εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι. Απο οσες φωτογραφιες εχω δει , ολα τα πολεμικα μας εχουν παει καποια στιγμη Μαλτα, ακομη και κανονιοφοροι.


Φίλε Μανώλη,στην πλώρη υψώνεται το (βασιλικό) επίσημο.Αυτό συμβαίνει όταν ένα πλοίο αγκυροβολήσει ή δέσει.Επίσης όταν εν πλω έχει σημαιοστολισμό.
Το σήμα (όχι επισείων) του βασιλιά υψωνόταν στον κύριο ιστό ο οποίος στο ΕΛΛΗ ήταν ο πρυμναίος εκεί όπου φέρει την σημαία αφού στην φωτό είναι ακόμη εν πλω.
Την Μάλτα ανέκαθεν επισκέπτονταν πολεμικά μας,παλιότερα λόγω Βρετανών.Δεν νομίζω ότι ένα τέτοιο πλοίο διετίθετο γιά εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι.Ίσως εθιμοτυπική επίσκεψη,ίσως συμμετοχή σε άσκηση...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βλέπουμε στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες από το βίντεο *εδώ* από την κρουαζιέρα στη Γαλλία το πλοίο με το Διακριτικό του Βασιλιά.
Untitled-2.jpgUntitled-3.jpg
Το μυστήριο είναι τα σηνιάλα C24 που στον ιστό κάτω από το διακριτικό του Βασιλιά. Πρώτα πρώτα είναι τα τραπεζοειδή αριθμητικά του Διεθνούς Κώδικα Σημα΄των και όχι τα τετράγωνα του ΝΑΤΟ. Επίσης αν δειχνει πορεία θα έπρεπε αν είναι με τρια αριθμητικά (C024) και όχι με δύο. Δεν είναι ο πλευρικός αριθμός γιατί το πλοί είχε αριθμό C94 όπως μας είπε ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος, ακόμα και σήμερα έχει κατοχυρώσει η Ελλάδα στο ΝΑΤΟ τους πλευρικούς αριθμούς από C94 έως C100 και ας μην έχουμε πια καταδρομικά. Μήπως δεν είχαν καθιερωθεί ακόμα οι κοινοί κανόνες του ΝΑΤΟ και είχε αριθμό C24; *Εδώ* βλέπουμε ότι καθιερώθηκαν στη δεκαετία του 1950 .

Στο συνημμένο έγγραφο του ΝΑΤΟ βλέπουμε ότι είχαμε ζητήσει το 1953 να εκσυγχρονιστέι στη Μαλτα μαζί με τα εγγλέζικα αντιτορπιλικά, τις κορβέτες και το περιπολικό Βασιλευς Γεώργιος. Αλλά από ό,τι φάινεται στο έγγραφο οι Εγγλέζοι έκαναν το κορόιδο και ζητούσαν να βοηθήσουν στον εκσυγχρονισμό οι Αμερικάνοι. Όπως καταλαβαίνουμε από τις μετέπειτα εξελίξεις οι Αμερικάνοι είπαν να τα παροπλισουμε και να μας δώσουν δικα΄τους αντιτορπιλικά (τα Θηρία και τα Φλέτσερ).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βλέπουμε στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες από το βίντεο *εδώ* από την κρουαζιέρα στη Γαλλία το πλοίο με το Διακριτικό του Βασιλιά.
> Untitled-2.jpgUntitled-3.jpg
> Το μυστήριο είναι τα σηνιάλα C24 που στον ιστό κάτω από το διακριτικό του Βασιλιά. Πρώτα πρώτα είναι τα τραπεζοειδή αριθμητικά του Διεθνούς Κώδικα Σημα΄των και όχι τα τετράγωνα του ΝΑΤΟ. Επίσης αν δειχνει πορεία θα έπρεπε αν είναι με τρια αριθμητικά (C024) και όχι με δύο. Δεν είναι ο πλευρικός αριθμός γιατί το πλοί είχε αριθμό C94 όπως μας είπε ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος, ακόμα και σήμερα έχει κατοχυρώσει η Ελλάδα στο ΝΑΤΟ τους πλευρικούς αριθμούς από C94 έως C100 και ας μην έχουμε πια καταδρομικά. Μήπως δεν είχαν καθιερωθεί ακόμα οι κοινοί κανόνες του ΝΑΤΟ και είχε αριθμό C24; *Εδώ* βλέπουμε ότι καθιερώθηκαν στη δεκαετία του 1950 .
> 
> Στο συνημμένο έγγραφο του ΝΑΤΟ βλέπουμε ότι είχαμε ζητήσει το 1953 να εκσυγχρονιστέι στη Μαλτα μαζί με τα εγγλέζικα αντιτορπιλικά, τις κορβέτες και το περιπολικό Βασιλευς Γεώργιος. Αλλά από ό,τι φάινεται στο έγγραφο οι Εγγλέζοι έκαναν το κορόιδο και ζητούσαν να βοηθήσουν στον εκσυγχρονισμό οι Αμερικάνοι. Όπως καταλαβαίνουμε από τις μετέπειτα εξελίξεις οι Αμερικάνοι είπαν να τα παροπλισουμε και να μας δώσουν δικα΄τους αντιτορπιλικά (τα Θηρία και τα Φλέτσερ).


Δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί κρουαζιέρα αυτό το ταξίδι.Παλιότερα όταν το αεροπλάνο δεν είχε αναπτυχθεί δεν ήταν ασυνήθιστο να επιλέγει ένας αρχηγός κράτους αυτό τον τρόπο μεταβασης στο εξωτερικό σε συνδυασμό μάλιστα με άλλο μέσο,τραίνο όπως βλέπουμε εδώ.
Το JEAN BART δεν ήταν καταδρομικό όπως λέει στο βίντεο αλλά θωρηκτό,το τελευταίο στην Ευρώπη αφού διαλύθηκε το 1969.Συμπτωματικά ποτέ δεν υπήρξε πλήρως επιχειρησιακό όπως κ το ΕΛΛΗ.
Σε μιά μοναδική πρωτοτυπία η Ελλάδα χρησιμοποιούσε ταυτόχρονα τα πρώτα χρόνια στο ΝΑΤΟ (σίγουρα μέχρι το 1960) εθνικούς κ νατοϊκούς πλευρικούς αριθμούς στο ΕΛΛΗ,αντιτορπιλικά,κορβέτες αλλά αναγράφονταν στα πλοία μόνο οι εθνικοί.Το C24 ήταν εθνικός αριθμός αλλά στο ΕΛΛΗ δεν έγραφε κανένα.Πολύ αργότερα όταν εξέλιπε η διάκριση αυτή,οι προηγουμένως νατοϊκοί αριθμοί χορηγήθηκαν στα FRAM κ Αdams (σειρά D210-D229) κ στις φρεγάτες (σειρά F450-F469).Εννοείται τα νούμερα δεν έχουν εξαντληθεί. 
Τα αγγλικά πολεμικά που είχαμε ήταν επί δανεισμώ.Τα περισσότερα παροπλίστηκαν κ επιστράφηκαν στους Αγγλους αρχές 60. Εκποιήθηκαν γιά λογαριασμό τους στην Ελλάδα. Το 1953 ήδη είχαμε παραλάβει τα Gleaves (όπως το ΔΟΞΑ στο βίντεο) κ τα Cannon (θηρία). Στο έγγραφο βλέπουμε κ την απροθυμία γιά τον εκσυγχρονισμό του ΕΛΛΗ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχεις δίκιο το κρουαζιέρα ξέμεινε από ένα ευφυολόγημα που είχα σκεφτεί βλέποντας τις σκηνές στο βίντεο με τις ανέμελες βόλτες στο κατάστρωμα (εντάξει αντί γιαπισίνα είχε τα πυροβόλα), τα χάπενινγκ που θύμηζαν σκηνές σε κρουαιερόπλοιο. Και σκέφτηκα ότι όποιος δει το βίντεο θα έλεγε ότι κάποιος στο Ναυτικό έκανε ένα συχνό (το έχω δει πολλέςφορές ειδικά σε υπότιτλους ντοκιμαντέρ, αλλά το έχουμε δει και εδώ στο φόρουμ *εδώ*.) μεταφραστικό λάθος, το cruiser να μεταφράζεται κρουθαζιερόπλοιο προφανώς από το cruise ship που σημαίνει κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Αλλά το έσβησα .

Επίσης και η περιγραφή στο βίντεο όπτι το ελληνικό καταδρομικό συυναντήθηκε με το γαλλικό καταδρομικό Jean Bart με έκανε να σκεφτώ "και η μυλωνού τον άντρα της με τους πραματευτάδες" αφού μένει η εντύπωση ότιτα δυο πλοία είναι ίδια αλλά το γαλλικό είναι θωρηκτό.

Πάντως λύθηκε το μυστήριο με το σινιάλο, αφού δεν γραφόταν ο πλευρικός αριθμός C24 στο πλοίο ύψωσαν το σινιάλο. Προφανώς οι κανονισμοί της εποχής δεν ζητούσαν να υψώνεται και το Διεθνές Διακριτικό Κλήσης. Και είναι ο ορισμός του αγγλικού pennant number αφού πριν γραφτούν στα πλοία τα έδειχχναν με σινιάλα.

Στο έγγγραφο όντως αναφέρεται ότι "θα μπορούσε να είναι χρήσιμο" δέιχνοντας ότι δεν δεν αποτελεί προτεραιότητα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχεις δίκιο το κρουαζιέρα ξέμεινε από ένα ευφυολόγημα που είχα σκεφτεί βλέποντας τις σκηνές στο βίντεο με τις ανέμελες βόλτες στο κατάστρωμα (εντάξει αντί γιαπισίνα είχε τα πυροβόλα), τα χάπενινγκ που θύμηζαν σκηνές σε κρουαιερόπλοιο. Και σκέφτηκα ότι όποιος δει το βίντεο θα έλεγε ότι κάποιος στο Ναυτικό έκανε ένα συχνό (το έχω δει πολλέςφορές ειδικά σε υπότιτλους ντοκιμαντέρ, αλλά το έχουμε δει και εδώ στο φόρουμ *εδώ*.) μεταφραστικό λάθος, το cruiser να μεταφράζεται κρουθαζιερόπλοιο προφανώς από το cruise ship που σημαίνει κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Αλλά το έσβησα .
> 
> Επίσης και η περιγραφή στο βίντεο όπτι το ελληνικό καταδρομικό συυναντήθηκε με το γαλλικό καταδρομικό Jean Bart με έκανε να σκεφτώ "και η μυλωνού τον άντρα της με τους πραματευτάδες" αφού μένει η εντύπωση ότιτα δυο πλοία είναι ίδια αλλά το γαλλικό είναι θωρηκτό.
> 
> Πάντως λύθηκε το μυστήριο με το σινιάλο, αφού δεν γραφόταν ο πλευρικός αριθμός C24 στο πλοίο ύψωσαν το σινιάλο. Προφανώς οι κανονισμοί της εποχής δεν ζητούσαν να υψώνεται και το Διεθνές Διακριτικό Κλήσης. Και είναι ο ορισμός του αγγλικού pennant number αφού πριν γραφτούν στα πλοία τα έδειχχναν με σινιάλα.
> 
> Στο έγγγραφο όντως αναφέρεται ότι "θα μπορούσε να είναι χρήσιμο" δέιχνοντας ότι δεν δεν αποτελεί προτεραιότητα.


Nα προσθέσω ότι οι χαιρετιστήριες βολές είναι από δίδυμο πβ των 100/47,τυπικό ιταλικό διαμέτρημα  μέχρι τον Β' Π.Π. Παλιότερα σκέφτόμουνα πού θα έβρισκαν πυρομαχικά με αυτά τα διαμετρήματα με δεδομένη την επικράτηση νατοϊκών διαμετρημάτων μεταπολεμικά αλλά κατάλαβα ότι με την ουσιαστική "αχρησία" του πλοίου ο φόρτος σε πυρομαχικά με τον οποίο πιθανότατα μας παραδόθηκε,ήταν υπερεπαρκής γιά όλη του τη ζωή.
Όντως συχνά γίνεται σύγχυση μεταξύ του cruiser κ του cruise ship.Η πλησιέστερη απόδοση του πρώτου στα ελληνικά είναι εύδρομο αλλά μεταπολεμικά έχει επικρατήσει καταδρομικό.Βέβαια η λέξη cruiser έχει πάρει άλλη έννοια στα σκάφη αναψυχής.
Νομίζω δεν ήταν σκόπιμο το λάθος καταδρομικό αντί θωρηκτό.Οι αδαείς δεν καταλαβαίνουν την διαφορά κ μάλλον έγινε εκ παραδρομής.Σήμερα γίνεται σύγχυση μεταξύ καταδρομικού-αντιτορπιλικού-φρεγάτας.Να σκεφθείς ότι το γερμανικό πλοίο ανεφοδιασμού ΒΟΝΝ που είναι επικεφαλής της νατοϊκής δύναμης στο Αιγαίο αναφέρεται σε όλα τα ΜΜΕ φρεγάτα!
Μου φαίνεται ότι το να υψώνεται το ΔΔΣ στο άλμπουρο στα πολεμικά αλλά κάποτε κ σε εμπορικά (έχουμε κάπου φωτό πλοίου της ΕΛΜΕΣ δεκαετία 50) όταν εισέρχονται ή εξέρχονται από λιμένα είναι πολύ παλιό.
Φιλμάκια σαν αυτό προβάλονταν στο σινεμά πριν από την ταινία.Ήταν τα λεγόμενα "Επίκαιρα" ένας τρόπος ενημέρωσης του κοινού.Οι παλιότεροι τα προλάβαμε.

----------


## Ellinis

Από το αρχείο της ΕΡΤ και τη συλλογή Πουλίδη η παρακάτω φωτο της όμορφης "Έλλης"

201604070321400671.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μάλλον ο βασιλιάς επιβαίνει κ εδώ πάλι,αν διακρίνω καλά το σήμα ψηλά στον ιστό.

----------


## D-Mitch

Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες κύριοι! Θα παραθέσω μία που ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα..

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177060

Η βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη και η πριγκίπισσα Σοφία στο καταδρομικό “Έλλη”  χαιρετούν τους φωτογράφους οι οποίοι από ένα ελικόπτερο προϋπάντησαν το  σκάφος που μετέφερε τους Έλληνες βασιλείς στην Γαλλία το καλοκαίρι του 1956.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες κύριοι! Θα παραθέσω μία που ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177060
> 
> Η βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη και η πριγκίπισσα Σοφία στο καταδρομικό “Έλλη”  χαιρετούν τους φωτογράφους οι οποίοι από ένα ελικόπτερο προϋπάντησαν το  σκάφος που μετέφερε τους Έλληνες βασιλείς στην Γαλλία το καλοκαίρι του 1956.


To συνημμένο δεν ανοίγει.

----------


## D-Mitch

> To συνημμένο δεν ανοίγει.


Μου ανοίγει κανονικά. Το ανεβάζω ξανά.αφιξη-ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ-&#92.jpg

Πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μου ανοίγει κανονικά. Το ανεβάζω ξανά.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177070
> 
> Πηγή


 To πυροβόλο είναι 100 mm/47. Eίδα στο βίντεο ότι το ελικόπτερο ήταν αμερικάνικο Piasecki HUP-2 γενικής χρήσης.

----------


## D-Mitch

Νομίζω ότι κατάφερα να γράψω το πιο ολοκληρωμένο άρθρο για την Έλλη, μέχρι τώρα, διαψεύδοντας αρκετές πληροφορίες που ανακυκλώνονται. Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας κύριοι. Επιπλέον, όποιον δεν έχω μνημονέυσει (ή τον έχω αναφέρει λανθασμένα), παρακαλώ υποδέιξτε μου αλλαγές. http://navalanalyses.blogspot.gr/201...enic-navy.html

B.Π. ΕΛΛΗ C94.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο φίλε D-Mitch, συγχαρητήρια! Προσωπικά το μόνο που θα πρόσθετα θα ήταν το παρασκήνιο γύρω από την μεταπολεμική απόκτηση του που έχουμε αναφέρει στα ποστ 10 και 14-16. 

Για τον μη εκσυγχρονισμού του ΕΛΛΗ, νομίζω οτι δεν ηταν θέμα επιλογής αλλά μάλλον μονόδρομος. Μεταπολεμικά o μόνος ουσιαστικός εκσυγχρονισμός κάποιου προπολεμικής σχεδίασης καταδρομικού ήταν του ιταλικού Giuseppe Garibaldi. Και έτσι ομως δεν παρέτεινε τον επιχειρησιακό του βίο πέρα του 1971, οπότε και πήγε για σκραπ. Υπήρξαν αρκετοί εκσυχρονισμοί σε επίπεδο ηλεκτονικών και μηχανικής ανανέωσης που παρέτειναν την ημερομηνία λήξης αυτών των πλοίων. 
Μεταπολεμικά τα κράτη μπορούσαν πλέον να εχουν όσα πρόσφερε προπολεμικά ένα καταδρομικό με λιγότερο κοστοβόρα πλοία με μικρότερη επάνδρωση. Το μόνο παραπάνω που μπορούσε να προσφέρει ένα κλασσικό καταδρομικό ήταν οι παράκτιοι βομβαρδισμοί με πυροβόλα μεγάλου διαμετρήματος. 
Eξαιρετικές ήταν οι ολικές μετασκευές των CHICAGO και ALBANY σε πυραυλικά καταδρομικά που διήρκησαν πέντε χρόνια και φυσικά ξεπερνούσαν τις δυνατότητες άλλων χωρών.
Τα μόνα μη πυραυλικά καταδρομικά που έμειναν ενεργά πέρα του 1980 ήταν των νοτιαμερικάνικων χωρών (Βραζιλία, Χιλή, Αργεντινή, Περού) και η εμπλοκή του αργεντίνικου General Belgrano στον πόλεμο των Φώκλαντς έδειξε πόσο "γυμνά" ήταν αυτά τα σκάφη στο σύγχρονο ναυτικό πόλεμο.

----------


## D-Mitch

Σε ευχαριστώ αγαπητέ Ellinis! Σωστή παρατήρηση, αύριο θα τα προσθέσω και αυτά, σε μια παράγραφο.

----------


## manolis2

Eξαιρετικος φιλε D-mitch! Πραγματι το μονο που λειπει οπως λεει ο φιλος  Ellinis ειναι το παρασκηνιο αποκτησης του, αλλα γνωριζοντας τον τροπο γραφης σου καταλαβαινω οτι απλα δεν ηταν στο θεμα σου εξ'αρχης. Αναφορα σε αυτο ειχα κανει σε σχετικο αρθρο μου για το καταδρομικο στο μπλογκ ΗAF (εκ των προκατοχων του e-Amyna), που ομως δεν ειναι   πια διαθεσιμο δημοσια. Αν βρω που το εχω σωσει και θα το ποσταρω. Οσο για τον καταπελτη των αναγνωριστικων αεροπλανων του ειχα καταληξει στο οτι αφαιρεθηκε προ της παραδοσης στο ΒΝ. Ειχα παντως συμπεριλαβει στο αρθρο ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον φιλμ απο νεα της εποχης που δειχνει ολη τη διαδικασια εξαπολυσης του Ro.43 απο το Eugenio di Savoia!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMitXbnJb5A

----------


## manolis2

Κατι ακομη, επειδη αναφερθηκες στην υπερβολικη διασπορα των βολων των ιταλικων πυροβολων 6in/152mm, καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι ευθυνεται η πολυ κοντινη τοποθετηση των 2 καννων στον πυργο , η οποια ειχε αποτελεσμα να επηρεαζονται αεροδυναμικα μεταξυ τους τα 2 βληματα της ομοβροντιας.

----------


## D-Mitch

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ manolis! Η ίδια πηγή όπου δανείστηκα τη πληροφορία και την αναφέρω (navweaps.com), περιέχει και αυτό που λες. Το θυμάμαι το άρθρο, που δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει πια online. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά, ανέβηκε χρονικά λίγο μετά από ένα μεγάλο αφιέρωμα φωτογραφιών που είχα κάνει για το πολεμικό στο militaryphotos.net. Είχες γράψει ένα ωραίο άρθρο όπως θυμάμαι, και τα σχόλια μάλιστα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμα. 

Όντως με έχεις ψυχολογήσει σωστά στο τι γράφω στα άρθρα μου ;-)

Υ.Γ. Πρόσθεσα και το σύνδεσμο για το "καταπέλτη" απονήωσης!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νομίζω ότι κατάφερα να γράψω το πιο ολοκληρωμένο άρθρο για την Έλλη, μέχρι τώρα, διαψεύδοντας αρκετές πληροφορίες που ανακυκλώνονται. Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας κύριοι. Επιπλέον, όποιον δεν έχω μνημονέυσει (ή τον έχω αναφέρει λανθασμένα), παρακαλώ υποδέιξτε μου αλλαγές. http://navalanalyses.blogspot.gr/201...enic-navy.html
> 
> B.Π. ΕΛΛΗ C94.jpg


Η πιό εμπεριστατωμένη κ πληρέστερη δουλειά γιά ένα πλοίο γιά το οποίο ξέραμε μάλλον λίγα κ ορισμένα από αυτά λανθασμένα. Ομολογουμένως εμπλούτισα κ τις δικές μου γνώσεις.
Καλοπροαίερετα μερικές παρατηρήσεις κ διορθώσεις:
Το ΕΛΛΗ(Ι) δεν ήταν προστατευμένο καταδρομικό.Ελαφρό καταδρομικό,εύδρομο κατά την ορολογία πριν από τον Β' Π.Π. ήταν αλλά με ιδιαιτερότητες τις οποίες έχω επισημάνει.
Ο τίτλος του Ναυτικού μας επί βασιλείας ήταν Βασιλικό Ναυτικό (ΒΝ).Το επίθετο Πολεμικό εκτός από τώρα, χρησιμοποιήθηκε στην 1η δημοκρατία (1924-1935).
Oι φωτό Νο 3/4 δεν είναι από την παράδοση του πλοίου.Κατέπλευσε στην Ελλάδα με πολιτικό πλήρωμα από Ιταλούς απόστρατους με προσωρινό όνομα G1 ( ; )  δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς.Με νωπά τα γεγονότα του πολέμου τότε,οι Ιταλοί (που κωλυσιεργούσαν) δεν ανέχονταν να φύγει το καράβι από ιταλικό ναύσταθμο με ελληνική σημαία.
To αδελφό DUCA D' AOSTA είχε κάποιες διαφορές πχ οι ατμοστρόβιλοι ήταν Parsons αντί Βelluzo του μετέπειτα ΕΛΛΗ. Εξωτερικά οι πιό ορατές ήταν στο καπέλο των καπνοδόχων κ το παραπέτο στο τελείωμα του κυρίου καταστρώματος κάτω από την πρωραία καπνοδόχο.
Εlegant...πραγματικά κομψό αλλά από αντοχή υλικού οι Ιταλοί...Μήπως δεν ήταν κακή εμπειρία από τα Α/Τ τύπου Dardo που σε ένδειξη καλής θέλησης ο Βενιζέλος παράγγειλε σ'αυτούς;
Italian peace treaty,πιό σωστά Συνθήκη ειρήνης των Παρισίων (1947) μεταξύ Ιταλίας κ αρκετούς από τους νικητές (παραχώρηση εδαφών,πολεμικές αποζημιώσεις,περιορισμοί στον οπλισμό κα).
Φωτό Νο9 Το σωστό είναι Raising the Royal Jack,το Βασιλικό Επίσημο.
Σύμφωνα με τον ναύαρχο Κώνστα κ το Conway's 1946-1995,το ΕΛΛΗ είχε 551 ( ! )  πλήρωμα κ απορροφούσε σημαντικό μέρος εκπαιδευμένου προσωπικού απαραίτητου γιά τα μικρότερα σκάφη. 
Πραγματικά η ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ περιέχει λάθη,είναι γραμμένη με προχειρότητα,λες κ κάποιοι έκαναν αγγαρεία.
Είναι διαπιστωμένο ότι τα Oerlikon στο ΕΛΛΗ ήταν αμερικανικής κατασκευής; Διότι κατασκευάστηκαν κ στην Βρετανία.Εδώ να επισημάνω ότι είναι εκπληκτικό 2  τύποι ΑΑ πυροβόλων χρησιμοποιηθέντων εκτενώς από τους συμμάχους στον Β' ΠΠ ήταν προέλευσης από ουδέτερες χώρες,τα εν λόγω από την Ελβετία κ τα Bofors από τα Σουηδία.
Ο ναύαρχος Κώνστας αναφέρει δυνατότητα 100 ναρκών.Μπορεί οι ράγες να μην φαίνονται στις φωτό αλλά να ήταν εύκολη η επανατοποθέτησή τους.
Γενικά υπήρχε προς το τέλος του πολέμου τάση γιά αφαίρεση των υδροπλάνων από τα πλοία.
Φωτό Νο 45 δεν αναφέρεται χρονολογία αλλά όσο πιό κοντά με την παράδοση από την Ιταλία στην Ελλάδα,φαντάζεστε τα αισθήματα κάποιων Ιταλών να βλέπουν το πρώην δικό τους Εugenio Di Savoia* να μπαίνει σαν ΕΛΛΗ, πού;; Στον Τάραντα!!!  Να το έβλεπε άραγε  κ ο αμετανόητος Aicardi κυβερνήτης του Delfino... *O πρίγκηπας Ευγένιος της Σαβοϊας ήταν σπουδαίος στρατηγός ευρωπαϊκού βεληνεκούς.
Φωτό Νο57 Διακρίνονται 2 Ν/Α τύπου ΒΥΜS.
  "     No60 Yποθέτω ότι είναι ρίψη στεφάνου γιά το ΕΛΛΗ(I) στην Τήνο.
  "     Νο61,63,64 Στην κορυφή του ιστού είναι υψωμένο το σήμα του Βασιλέως,στο κέντρο του Σταυρού είχε τον θυρεό της δυναστείας.
  "     Νο64 Εδώ φαίνεται καθαρά ότι η μπίγα που χρησιμοποιείτο γιά την ανέλκυση του υδροπλάνου,πλέον ήταν γιά την καθαίρεση/ανέλκυση των ΠΑΚ.
  "     Νο66 Είναι στην Κυνόσουρα έχει παραληφθεί από τον ιδιώτη σκραπατζή κ αναμένει ρυμούλκηση απέναντι στο διαλυτήριο στο Πέραμα.

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια στον φίλο Dimitris.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο φίλε D-Mitch, συγχαρητήρια! Προσωπικά το μόνο που θα πρόσθετα θα ήταν το παρασκήνιο γύρω από την μεταπολεμική απόκτηση του που έχουμε αναφέρει στα ποστ 10 και 14-16. 
> 
> Για τον μη εκσυγχρονισμού του ΕΛΛΗ, νομίζω οτι δεν ηταν θέμα επιλογής αλλά μάλλον μονόδρομος. Μεταπολεμικά o μόνος ουσιαστικός εκσυγχρονισμός κάποιου προπολεμικής σχεδίασης καταδρομικού ήταν του ιταλικού Giuseppe Garibaldi. Και έτσι ομως δεν παρέτεινε τον επιχειρησιακό του βίο πέρα του 1971, οπότε και πήγε για σκραπ. Υπήρξαν αρκετοί εκσυχρονισμοί σε επίπεδο ηλεκτονικών και μηχανικής ανανέωσης που παρέτειναν την ημερομηνία λήξης αυτών των πλοίων. 
> Μεταπολεμικά τα κράτη μπορούσαν πλέον να εχουν όσα πρόσφερε προπολεμικά ένα καταδρομικό με λιγότερο κοστοβόρα πλοία με μικρότερη επάνδρωση. Το μόνο παραπάνω που μπορούσε να προσφέρει ένα κλασσικό καταδρομικό ήταν οι παράκτιοι βομβαρδισμοί με πυροβόλα μεγάλου διαμετρήματος.


Δυστυχώς φίλε,σημαντικό μέρος της αναφοράς στο παρασκηνίο χάθηκε όταν έπεσε το site το 2013.
To Giuseppe Garibaldi (ex-Luigi di Savoia Duca degli Abruzzi)* δεν τα πήγε κ άσχημα με 34 χρόνια υπηρεσίας.Η μετασκευή που υπέστη εξαφάνισε την ομορφιά που είχε η κλάση Condottieri** κ ειδικά η 5η κ τελευταία έκδοση. Αλλά σε ένα πολεμικό πλοίο  η ομορφιά είναι το τελευταίο προσόν που θα κοιτάξουν οι ιθύνοντες.
Σε μιά καθημαγμένη χώρα που ήταν σε πόλεμο από το 1940 ως το 1949 δεν μπορούσε κανείς να περιμένει πολλά γιά εκσυχρονισμό του πλοίου όταν κ οι Βρετανοί αδιαφόρησαν σε σχετικό αίτημα.Κάτι θα μπορούσε να γίνει αν παίρναμε τα Capitani Romani αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα ήταν της έκτασης που έκαναν οι Γάλλοι κ οι Ιταλοί στα δικά τους,κλάσεις Guichen κ San Marco.
*   Λουδοβίκος της Σαβοϊας Δούκας των Αβρουζίων! Αυτά τα μακρόσυρτα ονόματα μερικών ιταλικών πολεμικών του μεσοπολέμου...
** Ήταν αρχηγοί μισθοφορικών εταιρειών που μίσθωναν οι ιταλικές πόλεις-κράτη τον 15ο-17ο αιώνα.

----------


## manolis2

Απο το αρθρο μου για το καταδρομικο Ελλη ΙΙ στο hellarmforces2010.blogspot: 
Το καταδρομικο Ελλη (ΙΙ)  παραχωρήθηκε από την Ιταλία ως μερική πολεμική αποζημίωση , στα πλαίσια της Συμφωνίας Ελλάδας και Ιταλίας που υπεγράφη το 1948 από τον ιταλό ΥΠΕΞ κόμη Σφόρτσα και τον έλληνα πρεσβευτή στη Ρώμη Δ. Καψάλη . Η συμφωνία προέβλεπε την παράδοση του πλοίου σε 10 μήνες από την υπογραφή, όμως οί Ιταλοί  ήταν ασυνεπείς στο συμφωνημένο χρονοδιάγραμμα . 
Αξιζει να σημειωθει οτι το αδελφό του καταδρομικό «Emanuele Filiberto Duca d'Aosta» , παραχωρήθηκε ήδη το 1949  από την Ιταλία στη Σοβιετική Ένωση για τους ίδιους λογούς και υπηρετησε ως «Καταδρομικό Z 15 Stalingrad» και έπειτα ως «Καταδρομικό 47 Κerch » και μαλλον προκειται για το μοναδικο τυπο πολεμικου πλοιου που ειχαμε ποτε κοινο  με τους ρωσους: 

http://navyworld.narod.ru/itnavy.files/Kerch1.jpg  


Εαν οντως οι ατμοστρόβιλοι του Duca d'Aosta  ήταν εγλεζικοι Parsons και οχι οι ιταλικοι οπως λεει ο φιλος Βικτωρ Χιωτης,  ειναι πραγματικα περιεργο που δεν πηγε αυτο στο ΒΝ, το οποιο ειχε εμπειρια με εγγλεζικους στροβιλους.

Το παρασκηνιο της αποκτησης του Ελλη (ΙΙ) απο τα απομνημονευματα του ναυαρχου Μεζεβιρη, με χρησιμες λεπτομερειες: 

«Πέρα από τη συμμαχική βοήθεια, η μόνη πηγή στη διάθεσή μας για την ανανέωση του Στόλου μετα τον πολεμο, ήταν οι Ιταλικές επανορθώσεις. Δεν διατυπώσαμε εξωφρενικές αξιώσεις, όπως είχε κάνει η Ελληνική Κυβέρνηση μετά τη πτώση της Ιταλίας, αλλά αυτές που υπαγόρευε η λογική. Είχαμε  βάσιμες ελπίδες ότι οι Σύμμαχοι θα μας παραχωρούσαν μικρά σκάφη αλλά καμιά πιθανότητα  δεν υπήρχε να μας παραχωρήσουν μεγάλο σκάφος που, εκτός από τη χρησιμότητά του σε καιρό πολέμου, είναι και εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο για την εκπαίδευση του προσωπικού σε καιρό ειρήνης. Δεν είχαμε λόγους να είμαστε ενθουσιασμένοι από τα αντιτορπιλικά που είχαμε παραγγείλει προπολεμικά στην Ιταλία, ενώ τα Ιταλικά εύδρομα ήταν γνωστά για την πολύ καλή κατασκευή τους.  Τέλος αποτελούσε και δίκαια αξίωση του Ελληνικού λαού, αυτοί που βύθισαν το μοναδικό μας εύδρομο «ΕΛΛΗ»  να το αντικαταστήσουν με ανάλογη και καλλίτερη μονάδα. Διατυπώθηκε λοιπόν στην Διασυμμαχική Επιτροπή η αίτηση παραχώρησης ενός μεγάλου εύδρομου ή δυο μικρών. Από τα τελευταία, που ήταν και προτιμότερα, υπήρχαν προς διάθεση 3 των 3.500 τόνων κατασκευής 1940-41 (σ.σ. Capitani Romani?)που είχαν όμως παραχωρηθεί στη Γαλλία. Πετύχαμε όμως την παραχώρηση ενός εύδρομου 7.500 τόνων κατασκευής 1935, του «*EUGENIO DI SAVOIA*» που μετονομάστηκε σε «*ΕΛΛΗ*». Το εύδρομο αυτό είχε σημαντικές ζημιές από πρόσκρουση σε νάρκη, αλλά επισκευάστηκε τελείως και με απόλυτη καλή πίστη από την μεταπολεμική Ιταλία. Οι υποχρεώσεις της Ιταλίας περιορίζονταν όμως στην επαναφορά του εύδρομου στην κατάσταση που ήταν την εποχή που ανήκε στον Ιταλικό Στόλο. Δεν είχε υποχρέωση ούτε με ραντάρ να το εφοδιάσει, ούτε και να εγκαταστήσει αντιαεροπορικό οπλισμό όπως των σύγχρονων εύδρομων. Αυτά θα έπρεπε να τοποθετηθούν από μας με τα μέσα που μας παρείχε η συμμαχική βοήθεια, προκειμένου το πλοίο να αποτελέσει μονάδα πραγματικά χρήσιμη σε καιρό πολέμου. Επειδή όμως οι Σύμμαχοι δεν έμοιαζε να ευνοούν τη διατήρηση από το Ναυτικό μας μιας μεγάλης μονάδας και οι Ελληνικές Κυβερνήσεις δεν διέθεταν τις αναγκαίες πιστώσεις, *το πλοίο παρέμεινε όπως ήταν κατά την παραλαβή του*.»

----------


## Ellinis

> Αξιζει να σημειωθει οτι το αδελφό του καταδρομικό «Emanuele Filiberto Duca d'Aosta» , παραχωρήθηκε ήδη το 1949  από την Ιταλία στη Σοβιετική Ένωση για τους ίδιους λογούς και υπηρετησε ως «Καταδρομικό Z 15 Stalingrad» και έπειτα ως «Καταδρομικό 47 Κerch » και μαλλον προκειται για το μοναδικο τυπο πολεμικου πλοιου που ειχαμε ποτε κοινο  με τους ρωσους:


Ύπηρξε και η περίπτωση ενός Α/Τ της ρωσικής κλάσης Boykiy, που είχε πέσει το 1918 στα χέρια του "Άξονα" και μας δώθηκε την ίδια χρονιά εξαιτίας της ανάμιξης μας στον πόλεμο της Μεσημβρινής Ρωσίας. Το 1919 επιστράφηκε στους "Λευκούς" Ρώσους και αντ'αυτού μας δώθηκε το ΣΜΥΡΝΗ. Σχετικά:




> Στις 26 Νοεμβρίου 1918 δύο ελληνικά αντιτορπιλικά μαζί με αγγλικά, γαλλικά πολεμικά εισήλθαν στο λιμάνι της Σεβαστούπολης, όπου κατέσχεσαν ως λείες πολέμου ορισμένα ρωσικά πολεμικά, τα οποία είχαν το τελευταίο έτος περάσει κατά διαστήματα από ουκρανικό, σοβιετικό και γερμανικό έλεγχο.
> Ένα από αυτά ήταν το τορπιλοβόλο «Ζvonkyy», το οποίο ως R11 είχε βρεθεί υπό γερμανικό έλεγχο χωρίς όμως να χρησιμοποιηθεί λόγω προβλημάτων στις μηχανές του. Το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1905 και έφερε κύριο οπλισμό από 2 πυροβόλα των 7,5 εκατοστών και δυο τορπιλοσωλήνες των 45 εκατοστών. Το τορπιλοβόλο παραδόθηκε στο αντιτορπιλικό «Πάνθηρ» και ύψωσε την ελληνική σημαία καθώς μας παραχωρήθηκε από τους συμμάχους ως προσωρινή αντικατάσταση του τορπιλοβόλου «Δόξα» που είχε βυθιστεί το 1917 ενώ επιχειρούσε υπό γαλλικό έλεγχο. Επανδρώθηκε στοιχειωδώς με πλήρωμα που μεταφέρθηκε από το «Πάνθηρ» και μεταφέρθηκε στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, όπου παρέμεινε μέχρι το Σεπτέμβριο του 1919 οπότε και επέστρεψε στην Κριμαία εντασσόμενο στο στόλο των «Λευκών». πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Εαν οντως οι ατμοστρόβιλοι του Duca d'Aosta  ήταν εγλεζικοι Parsons και οχι οι ιταλικοι οπως λεει ο φιλος Βικτωρ Χιωτης,  ειναι πραγματικα περιεργο που δεν πηγε αυτο στο ΒΝ, το οποιο ειχε εμπειρια με εγγλεζικους στροβιλους
των
[/QUOTE] Φίλε μου δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία γιά τους Parsons στο Duca d' Aosta.Eίναι γραμμένο σε πολλές πηγές κ μάλιστα ιταλικές επίσημες όπως το Αlmanaco Navale 1942,αντίστοιχο Jane's δλδ αλλά κ σε έντυπη έκδοση της ιταλικής υπηρεσίας ιστορίας ναυτικού.Οι όποιες διαφορές μπορεί να είναι θέμα ναυπηγείου ή ό,τι υπάρχει διαθέσιμο εκείνη τη χρονική στιγμή.Συμβαίνει κ στα εμπορικά.
Δεν νομίζω ότι θα ήταν καθοριστικό γιά την παραχώρηση στο ΒΝ,η λειτουργία των ατμοστροβίλων είναι σχετικά απλή.Μπορεί κ να προηγήθηκε η επιλογή του πλοίου από την ΕΣΣΔ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> που είχε πέσει το 1918 στα χέρια του "Άξονα"


Φίλε στον Α' ΠΠ λέγονταν Κεντρικές Δυνάμεις ή Τριπλή Συμμαχία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Να συμπληρώσω στο μηχανικό κομμάτι ότι το πλοίο είχε 6 υδραυλικούς λέβητες Yarrow.
Σε πλήρη φόρτο έπαιρνε 1680 τόν. πετρέλαιο λεβήτων,έτσι έλεγαν το μαζούτ στο ΠΝ.
Είχε αυτονομία 890 ν.μ. με 36 κόμβους κ 3900 ν.μ. με 14 κόμβους.

----------


## D-Mitch

> Η πιό εμπεριστατωμένη κ πληρέστερη δουλειά γιά ένα πλοίο γιά το οποίο ξέραμε μάλλον λίγα κ ορισμένα από αυτά λανθασμένα. Ομολογουμένως εμπλούτισα κ τις δικές μου γνώσεις.
> Καλοπροαίερετα μερικές παρατηρήσεις κ διορθώσεις:
> Το ΕΛΛΗ(Ι) δεν ήταν προστατευμένο καταδρομικό.Ελαφρό καταδρομικό,εύδρομο κατά την ορολογία πριν από τον Β' Π.Π. ήταν αλλά με ιδιαιτερότητες τις οποίες έχω επισημάνει.
> Ο τίτλος του Ναυτικού μας επί βασιλείας ήταν Βασιλικό Ναυτικό (ΒΝ).Το επίθετο Πολεμικό εκτός από τώρα, χρησιμοποιήθηκε στην 1η δημοκρατία (1924-1935).
> Oι φωτό Νο 3/4 δεν είναι από την παράδοση του πλοίου.Κατέπλευσε στην Ελλάδα με πολιτικό πλήρωμα από Ιταλούς απόστρατους με προσωρινό όνομα G1 ( ; )  δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς.Με νωπά τα γεγονότα του πολέμου τότε,οι Ιταλοί (που κωλυσιεργούσαν) δεν ανέχονταν να φύγει το καράβι από ιταλικό ναύσταθμο με ελληνική σημαία.
> To αδελφό DUCA D' AOSTA είχε κάποιες διαφορές πχ οι ατμοστρόβιλοι ήταν Parsons αντί Βelluzo του μετέπειτα ΕΛΛΗ. Εξωτερικά οι πιό ορατές ήταν στο καπέλο των καπνοδόχων κ το παραπέτο στο τελείωμα του κυρίου καταστρώματος κάτω από την πρωραία καπνοδόχο.
> Εlegant...πραγματικά κομψό αλλά από αντοχή υλικού οι Ιταλοί...Μήπως δεν ήταν κακή εμπειρία από τα Α/Τ τύπου Dardo που σε ένδειξη καλής θέλησης ο Βενιζέλος παράγγειλε σ'αυτούς;
> Italian peace treaty,πιό σωστά Συνθήκη ειρήνης των Παρισίων (1947) μεταξύ Ιταλίας κ αρκετούς από τους νικητές (παραχώρηση εδαφών,πολεμικές αποζημιώσεις,περιορισμοί στον οπλισμό κα).
> Φωτό Νο9 Το σωστό είναι Raising the Royal Jack,το Βασιλικό Επίσημο.
> ...


Μέγας σεβασμός στο φίλο Βίκτωρ!

1. Κουτό λάθος το protected. Διορθώθηκε!
2. Το έχω τονίσει παντού, αμέσως μετά το ανέβασμα της επεξεργασμένης εικόνας, ακολούθησε διόρθωση στο τίτλο. Δεν μπορώ να παραλείψω από παντού το "Hellenic Navy" γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχει συνέχεια σε ένα Ναυτικό, για αυτό και τα labels. Το ίδιο ακολουθώ και σε Soviet Navy κ.λπ.
3. Οι υπότιτλοι είναι οι ίδιοι από αυτόν που υπέδειξε πότε τραβήχτηκαν (ΠΝ, Ταξιδι από το....). Μη ξέροντας πότε είναι ακριβώς αλλά συγκρίνοντας αυτες με τις άλλες όπου συμμετέχει το βασιλικό ζεύγος στην επίσημη αποδοχή, τις άφησα ως έχει, αφού κατ'εμέ όντως έχουν παρθεί το έτος 1951 στην επίσημη αποδοχή. Ίσως όχι μεταβίβαση, αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω. To άλλαξα σε "επίσημη είσοδο σε υπηρεσία"
4. Τις γνωρίζω τις διαφορές. Καλή παρατήρηση.
5. Δεν υπάρχει πιο σωστό και πιο λάθος στη περίπτωση, είναι το ίδιο και τ'αυτό. Αναφέρονται και οι δύο ονομασίες σε χιλιάδες πηγές.
6. Ούτε που το πρόσεξα ότι ήταν Royal Jack! Ωραίος!
7. Δεν μπορώ να αναφερθώ σε όλα, ούτε μπορώ να καλύπτω κάθε αναφορά.
8. Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω για τη σελίδα. Μάλλον θητεία θα κάνουν τα παιδιά ε και φτιάχνουν και τη σελίδα. Αν κόστισε αυτό, τότε...
9. Υπέθεσα αμερικανικής κατασκευής γιατί η Ιταλία δέχτηκε τις τροποποιήσεις στα σκάφη της με αμερικανικό οπλισμό  και υλικό, μετά τη συμφωνία. Το αφήνω ως έχει γιατί πιστεύω ότι έχει βάση.
10. Ναι, το ίδιο πιστεύω και εγώ για τις ράγες ναρκοθέτησης. 

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου!

----------


## manolis2

Παρακατω μια πολυ ενδιαφερουσα αναρτηση που φωτιζει το παρασκηνιο αποκτησης του Kαταδρομικου  Eugenio di Savoia στα πλαισια πολεμικων επανορθωσεων του Β'ΠΠ. Θα το δειτε και αλλου αναπαραγομενο , αυτη ομως ειναι η αυθεντικη αναρτηση με πληρεις υποσημειωσεις, απο εναν εκ των συγγραφεων - ερευνητων, τον πρωην υπουργο Αμυνας κ. Θ. Δαβακη. Πολλα ενδιαφεροντα θεματα, αν και κατ'εμε, 2 ειναι τα πιο σπουδαια: 
Α) η διαταγη βυθισης του πρωτου καταδρομικου Ελλη τον 15αυγουστο του 1940, δοθηκε απευθειας απο τον Μουσολινι, ασχετως εαν μετα προσπαθησε να αποποιηθει των ευθυνων, μεσω του γαμπρου του, Τσιανο.
Β) Υπηρχαν -και καταγραφονται- σοβαρες αντιδρασεις απο πολλους συμμαχους μας για την αποκτηση του καταδρομικου. Το καταδρομικο Eugenio di Savoia αποκτηθηκε μετα απο εντονες προσπαθειες υψηλα ισταμενων αξιωματικων του ΠΝ, και οχι κατοπιν πιεσεων απο αλλες χωρες, οπως εχει γραφει σε προηγουμενα ποστ στο nautilia.gr . O κυριως λογος επιμονης της ηγεσιας του ΠΝ στην αποκτηση ενος μεγαλου πολεμικου πλοιου (και οχι περισσοτερων μικροτερων), φερεται να ηταν η "ποιοτικη αναβαθμιση της παρεχομενης εκπαιδευσης των νεων αξιωματικων του Ναυτικου". Σε αυτο συνηγορουν οχι μονο οι μαρτυριες των πρωταγωνιστων οπως καταγραφονται στο παρακατω λινκ, αλλα και τα απομνημονευματα του ναυαρχου Μεζεβιρη, που αποτελουν αξιοπιστη πηγη γενικα για τα τεκταινομενα της εποχης στο ΠΝ: 
http://www.thanasisdavakis.gr/%CE%94...BB%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## manolis2

Η πρώτη σελίδα-εξωφυλλο της Συμφωνίας Ελλάδας και Ιταλίας που υπεγράφη από τον ιταλό ΥΠΕΞ κόμη Σφόρτσα και τον έλληνα πρεσβευτή στη Ρώμη (1947-1950) Δ. Καψάλη στις 29 Σεπτεμβρίου 1948 σχετικά με την υποχρέωση της Ιταλίας να αποδώσει ως αποζημίωση στην Ελλάδα για την «Ελλη» το καταδρομικό «Ευγένιος της Σαβοΐας». Το 3ο από τα 7 άρθρα της Συμφωνίας, σημειωτέον, προέβλεπε την παράδοσή του εντός 10 μηνών, άρθρο που αθέτησε η Ιταλία. Διορθωση στη λεζαντα της ενθετης φωτο, η εκρηξη και ο καπνος δεν ειναι βεβαια απο το φλεγόμενο πλοίο, αλλα απο την εκρηξη της τορπιλλης στον λιμενοβραχιονα του λιμανιου της Τήνου. Εξαλλου το πρωτο καταδρομικο "Ελλη" φαινεται ανεπαφο ακομη  στο αριστερο ακρο της φωτογραφιας. Ειναι η τελευταια φωτογραφια του πλοιου.

----------


## manolis2

Το 2ο καταδρομικο ΕΛΛΗ εισερχεται μεταπολεμικα στον Ναυσταθμο του Ταραντα _(φωτογραφία από το ιστορικό αρχείο της Υπηρεσίας  Ιστορίας Ναυτικού_):

----------


## Ellinis

> Το 2ο καταδρομικο ΕΛΛΗ εισερχεται μεταπολεμικα στον Ναυσταθμο του Ταραντα _(φωτογραφία από το ιστορικό αρχείο της Υπηρεσίας  Ιστορίας Ναυτικού_):


Για την ακρίβεια εξέρχεται του Τάραντα καθώς βλέπουμε στα δεξιά του πλοίου το Castello Aragonese που βρίσκεται στη δυτική πλευρά της συρώμενης γέφυρας.

Στο Π.Ν., ήδη από τη δεκαετία του 30, υπήρχαν δυο "σχολές". Η μια που ήθελε μεγάλες μονάδες επιφανείας και μια που ήθελε μικρότερες αλλά ταχύτερες και πιο ευέλικτες μονάδες. Όποτε η καθεμία ήταν στα πράγματα προχωρούσε με βάση τα όσα πίστευε και μετά τα δικαιολογούσε αναλόγως. 
Τα θωρηκτά και τα καταδρομικά είχαν ήδη απωλέσει τη σημασία που είχαν μέχρι το '40, με βάση τα όσα δίδαξε ο Β' ΠΠ. Όσα επιβίωσαν μεταπολεμικά είτε περιορίστηκαν σε εκπαιδευτικά καθήκοντα και σε ρόλους δημοσίων σχέσεων (όπως το EΛΛΗ) είτε μετασκευάστηκαν σε πυραυλικά καταδρομικά. Ίσως τα Capitani Romani που είχε αναφέρει ο Β.ΧΙΩΤΗΣ παλιότερα να ταίριαζαν περισσότερο στις ανάγκες του ελληνικού Στόλου, αν και η "αμερικανοποίηση" του από τη δεκαετία του 60 πιθανότητα θα τα είχε οδηγήσει και αυτά σε παροπλισμό για λόγους ομοιογένειας συστημάτων κλπ

Όσο για τη φωτογραφία της έκρηξης, δεν είναι η τελευταία του 1ου ΈΛΛΗ καθώς υπάρχουν και αυτές μετά την έκρηξη όπως και να φλέγεται.

----------


## manolis2

Ευχαριστω για τις διορθωσεις φιλε Ελληνις!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το 2ο καταδρομικο ΕΛΛΗ εισερχεται μεταπολεμικα στον Ναυσταθμο του Ταραντα _(φωτογραφία από το ιστορικό αρχείο της Υπηρεσίας  Ιστορίας Ναυτικού_):


 Φίλε Μανώλη,ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που ανέβασες.
Πάντως οι ναύαρχοι Καββαδίας κ Κώνστας σε άλλες πηγές μιλούν γιά 2 μικρότερα εύδρομα όπως εξακολουθούσαν να τα λένε τότε.
Η ουσία είναι ότι παραλάβαμε ένα πλοίο που ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιήθηκε κ στο οποίο δεν έγινε ποτέ ο παραμικρός εκσυγχρονισμός.
Δεν το συζητώ,ήταν όμορφο κ επιβλητικό όπως σε αυτή εδώ την φωτογραφία.Φανταστείτε ότι η παρουσία του πλοίου στον Τάραντα,όσο πιό κοντά χρονολογικά ήταν με τον πόλεμο,τόσο θα ξυπνούσε τα πάθη στους Ιταλούς.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για την ακρίβεια εξέρχεται του Τάραντα καθώς βλέπουμε στα δεξιά του πλοίου το Castello Aragonese που βρίσκεται στη δυτική πλευρά της συρώμενης γέφυρας.
> 
> Στο Π.Ν., ήδη από τη δεκαετία του 30, υπήρχαν δυο "σχολές". Η μια που ήθελε μεγάλες μονάδες επιφανείας και μια που ήθελε μικρότερες αλλά ταχύτερες και πιο ευέλικτες μονάδες. Όποτε η καθεμία ήταν στα πράγματα προχωρούσε με βάση τα όσα πίστευε και μετά τα δικαιολογούσε αναλόγως. 
> Τα θωρηκτά και τα καταδρομικά είχαν


Στην πραγματικότητα εισέχεται,το Castello Aragonese είναι αριστερά τω εισπλέοντι.
Το είχα δει από κοντά το 2000,ήταν μιά ναυτική διοίκηση εκεί. Aν θυμάμαι καλά έγραφε "Distritto Navale di Alto Ionio e  canale di Otranto",Ναυτικό Διαμέρισμα Άνω Ιονίου κ πορθμού του Ότραντο. Μέσα στο Mare Picollo είναι ο  ναύσταθμος  του Τάραντα τον οποίο είχα βιντεοσκοπήσει...ανενόχλητος.

Παλιά είχαμε κάνει,αν θυμάσαι φίλε,μιά συζήτηση γιά το κατά πόσο θα ήταν "βιώσιμα" τα διάφορα θωρηκτά κ καταδρομικά που ήταν να παραγγείλουμε.
Ωραίο το να έχεις μεγάλες μονάδες αλλά πρακτικά αυτό αποδείχθηκε ανέφικτο γιά το Ελληνικό ΠΝ,τόσο γιά λόγους οικονομίας όσο κ γιά λόγους επάνδρωσης.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια επιβλητική πόζα του ΈΛΛΗ το 1960, πιθανότατα του Αγίου Νικολάου. Από την Αυστριακή ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη.

ΕΛΛΗ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πού να είναι άραγε; Πολλά εργοστάσια βλέπω.'Ισως να πρόκειται γιά κάποια εθνική ή τοπική επέτειο.
Παρατηρώ ότι έχει ένα εμπορικό ραντάρ το οποίο δεν το έχουμε δει σε άλλες φωτό.
Πίσω αριστερά διακρίνεται μιά κανονιοφόρος τύπου PGM.

----------


## dionisos

> Πού να είναι άραγε; Πολλά εργοστάσια βλέπω.'Ισως να πρόκειται γιά κάποια εθνική ή τοπική επέτειο.
> Παρατηρώ ότι έχει ένα εμπορικό ραντάρ το οποίο δεν το έχουμε δει σε άλλες φωτό.
> Πίσω αριστερά διακρίνεται μιά κανονιοφόρος τύπου PGM.


Αν δεν καανω λαθος νομιζω ειναι στο Φαληρο. Πισω φαινεται η Εκκλησια Μυρτιδιωτισσα και το εροστασιο νομιζω ειναι η Παλια ΔΕΗ στον Κηφισσο.

----------


## manolis2

Πολυ ενδιαφερον! Τελικα βαλανε ρανταρ?




> Πού να είναι άραγε; Πολλά εργοστάσια βλέπω.'Ισως να πρόκειται γιά κάποια εθνική ή τοπική επέτειο.
> Παρατηρώ ότι έχει ένα εμπορικό ραντάρ το οποίο δεν το έχουμε δει σε άλλες φωτό.
> Πίσω αριστερά διακρίνεται μιά κανονιοφόρος τύπου PGM.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν δεν καανω λαθος νομιζω ειναι στο Φαληρο. Πισω φαινεται η Εκκλησια Μυρτιδιωτισσα και το εροστασιο νομιζω ειναι η Παλια ΔΕΗ στον Κηφισσο.


 Ίσως να είναι Ναυτική Εβδομάδα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολυ ενδιαφερον! Τελικα βαλανε ρανταρ?


Νομίζω ήταν της Raytheon της δεκαετίας 50 το οποίο δεν φαίνεται σε φωτογραφίες του πλοίου προς το τέλος της ζωής του.

----------


## Ellinis

Σίγουρα σπι Ναυτική Εβδομάδα μιας και υπάρχουν και φωτογραφίες αλλων πλοίων στο Φάληρο

----------


## Ellinis

> Mια επιβλητική πόζα του ΈΛΛΗ το 1960, πιθανότατα του Αγίου Νικολάου. Από την Αυστριακή ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη.
> 
> ΕΛΛΗ.jpg


Άλλες δυο φωτογραφίες του Harry Weber από το επιβλητικό καταδρομικό. Πίσω του φαίνεται και ο Λέωντας.

12302204.jpg 12302267.jpg
πηγη

----------


## D-Mitch

> Πού να είναι άραγε; Πολλά εργοστάσια βλέπω.'Ισως να πρόκειται γιά κάποια εθνική ή τοπική επέτειο.
> Παρατηρώ ότι έχει ένα εμπορικό ραντάρ το οποίο δεν το έχουμε δει σε άλλες φωτό.
> Πίσω αριστερά διακρίνεται μιά κανονιοφόρος τύπου PGM.


Όντως το ραντάρ μοιάζει στο κλασικό SPS-10. Ραντάρ, έστω και προσωρινό είχε πιο νωρίς όπως έχω αποδείξει μέσω φωτογραφιών και ήταν το SΟ-8/13

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Άλλες δυο φωτογραφίες του Harry Weber από το επιβλητικό καταδρομικό. Πίσω του φαίνεται και ο Λέωντας.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185485 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185486
> πηγη


Στη Νο1 βλέπουμε την ευρεία χρήση της βαρδαλάντζας που έκαναν παλιότερα γιά να δένουν τις ΠΑΚ. Κάτι που έχει καταργηθεί σήμερα.Από την Νο2 συμπεραίνουμε ότι μάλλον είναι προ επιθεώρησης από τον  βασιλέα γιά την Ναυτική Εβδομάδα,με τα πλήρωμα να είναι παρατεταγμένο στο κατάστρωμα  αλλά σε χαλαρότητα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όντως το ραντάρ μοιάζει στο κλασικό SPS-10. Ραντάρ, έστω και προσωρινό είχε πιο νωρίς όπως έχω αποδείξει μέσω φωτογραφιών και ήταν το SΟ-8/13


SPS-10.jpg Kεραία AN/SPS-10
πηγή  radartutorial.eu

Noμίζω ήταν η εμπορική του έκδοση,σε ευρεία χρήση στις δεκαετίες 50 κ 60. Η κεραία διαφέρει.

----------


## D-Mitch

> SPS-10.jpg Kεραία AN/SPS-10
> πηγή  radartutorial.eu
> 
> Noμίζω ήταν η εμπορική του έκδοση,σε ευρεία χρήση στις δεκαετίες 50 κ 60. Η κεραία διαφέρει.


Η κεραία διαφέρει για αυτό και λέω ομοιάζει. Επίσης προγενέστερες εκδόσεις του SPS-10 Ομοιάζουν ακόμη περισσότερο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η κεραία διαφέρει για αυτό και λέω ομοιάζει. Επίσης προγενέστερες εκδόσεις του SPS-10 Ομοιάζουν ακόμη περισσότερο.


 Σαν αυτή που είχαν τα Α/Τ ΘΥΕΛΛΑ κ ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Να το δούμε σε μια φωτογραφία στη δεξαμενή της Σύρου:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 162486
> πηγή





> Μπραβο για τη φωτογραφια! Αξιζει να σημειωθει οτι μεχρι την αποκτηση της εικονιζομενης δεξαμενης το 1955, η μεγαλυτερη δεξαμενη που υπηρχε στην Ελλαδα (μολις 105 μετρα μηκος) το 1951 -οταν ηρθε το πλοιο- δεν επαρκουσε για να δεξαμενιστει το 185 μετρα σκαρί , οπως γραφει και η εφημεριδα της εποχης:
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 166212


Σχετικά με το δεξαμενισμό του ΈΛΛΗ στη Σύρο βρέθηκε το παρακάτω απόσπασμα που μαρτυρά οτι ένας δεξαμενισμός του έλαβε χώρα το 1957 



> Το καταδρομικό «Έλλη» το οποίο δεξαμενίζεται από τις 24/11 στη Σύρα,  συνεχίζει  τις  επισκευές  του,  που  εκτελούνται  από  το  πλωτό συνεργείο «Ήφαιστος». Παράλληλα έχει γίνει σύνδεση  της δεξαμενής με  το  «Νησάκι»  με  την  τοποθέτηση  πλωτού  διαδρόμου  από συνδεόμενα  μεταξύ  τους  ποντόνς,  γεγονός  που  επιτρέπει  στους πολίτες να επισκέπτονται πεζή το πολεμικό.
> πηγή

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ellinis
> 
> 
> Άλλες δυο φωτογραφίες του Harry Weber από το επιβλητικό καταδρομικό. Πίσω του φαίνεται και ο Λέωντας.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185485 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185486
> πηγη
> 
> 
> Στη Νο1 βλέπουμε την ευρεία χρήση της βαρδαλάντζας που έκαναν παλιότερα γιά να δένουν τις ΠΑΚ. Κάτι που έχει καταργηθεί σήμερα.Από την Νο2 συμπεραίνουμε ότι μάλλον είναι προ επιθεώρησης από τον  βασιλέα γιά την Ναυτική Εβδομάδα,με τα πλήρωμα να είναι παρατεταγμένο στο κατάστρωμα  αλλά σε χαλαρότητα.


Επίαης στη Νο1 βλέπουμε δεμένες στη βαρδαλάντζα (λεμβούχος στην ορολογία του ΠΝ) καποιες από τις βάρκες (εφόλκια στο ΠΝ) του πλοίου. Προσέγτε την αυτή που είναι δεμένη εξωτερικά στην αριστερή βρδαλάντζα.
Η πετρελαιακατος στη φωτογραφία παρακάτω προορίζεται για ναυάρχους ή τον Αρχηγό του Συόλου όπως βλέπουμε από το διακριτικό σήμα που είναι ζωγραφισμένο στην πλώρη και στη φωτογραφία μεταφέρει τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας όπως καταλαβαίνουμε από το διακριτικό που κυματίζει στο σαντάρδο (στηλίδιο για το ΠΝ) της πλώρης. 
DSC_2522_m.jpgΠηγή
Λέγεται ότι ανήκε στο καταδρομικό Έλλη και επέζησε απο τον παροπλισμό και χρησιμοποιέιται από τον Αρχηγό Στόλου. Φαίνεται λογικό αφού το πλοίο χρησίμευε σαν Αρχηγείο Στόλου η άκατος να έμεινε. 
Σε επίκαιρα της εποχής φαίνετια ο Βασιλιάς να χρησιμοποιέι διαφορετική λέμβο, αυτή στη φωτογραφια παρακάτω με ανοιχτό χώρο για τον κυβερνήτη της σαν κρις-κραφτ (Chris Craft) πχ στα επίκαιρα *εδώ* κι *εδώ* .
2533_4398_AVC_Main_L1.3_352x288.jpg
Βρήκα μια εικόνα με άκατο του ιταλικού θωρηκτού Κόντε Ντι Καβούρ (C;onte di Cavour) που έιν αι μεγαλύτερη αλλά έχει πολλά κοινά χαφρακτηριστικά με την σημερινή λέμβο του ΑΣ. Έχει και κουβούκλιο για τον κυβερνήτη της, υπερυψωμένο καμπούνι, σπιράγιο με φινιστρίνα πλώρα από το κουβούκλιο του κυβερνήτη. Οπότε μπορεί αν ακολουθούσε καποια τυποποίηση του μεσοπολεμικού Ιταλικού Ναυτικού και αν ανηκει στο Έλλη είναι ένα πλεούμενο ογδόντα χρονών ακόμη σε υπηρεσία.
WIoTZnj.jpg
Τι λενε οι υόλοιποι έχει βάση ο ο ισχυρισμός ότι η άκατος του Αρχηγού Στόλου προέρχεται από την Έλλη ή είναι ράδιο αρβύλα;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επίαης στη Νο1 βλέπουμε δεμένες στη βαρδαλάντζα (λεμβούχος στην ορολογία του ΠΝ) καποιες από τις βάρκες (εφόλκια στο ΠΝ) του πλοίου. Προσέγτε την αυτή που είναι δεμένη εξωτερικά στην αριστερή βρδαλάντζα.
> Η πετρελαιακατος στη φωτογραφία παρακάτω προορίζεται για ναυάρχους ή τον Αρχηγό του Συόλου όπως βλέπουμε από το διακριτικό σήμα που είναι ζωγραφισμένο στην πλώρη και στη φωτογραφία μεταφέρει τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας όπως καταλαβαίνουμε από το διακριτικό που κυματίζει στο σαντάρδο (στηλίδιο για το ΠΝ) της πλώρης. 
> DSC_2522_m.jpgΠηγή
> Λέγεται ότι ανήκε στο καταδρομικό Έλλη και επέζησε απο τον παροπλισμό και χρησιμοποιέιται από τον Αρχηγό Στόλου. Φαίνεται λογικό αφού το πλοίο χρησίμευε σαν Αρχηγείο Στόλου η άκατος να έμεινε. 
> Σε επίκαιρα της εποχής φαίνετια ο Βασιλιάς να χρησιμοποιέι διαφορετική λέμβο, αυτή στη φωτογραφια παρακάτω με ανοιχτό χώρο για τον κυβερνήτη της σαν κρις-κραφτ (Chris Craft) πχ στα επίκαιρα *εδώ* κι *εδώ* .
> 2533_4398_AVC_Main_L1.3_352x288.jpg
> Βρήκα μια εικόνα με άκατο του ιταλικού θωρηκτού Κόντε Ντι Καβούρ (C;onte di Cavour) που έιν αι μεγαλύτερη αλλά έχει πολλά κοινά χαφρακτηριστικά με την σημερινή λέμβο του ΑΣ. Έχει και κουβούκλιο για τον κυβερνήτη της, υπερυψωμένο καμπούνι, σπιράγιο με φινιστρίνα πλώρα από το κουβούκλιο του κυβερνήτη. Οπότε μπορεί αν ακολουθούσε καποια τυποποίηση του μεσοπολεμικού Ιταλικού Ναυτικού και αν ανηκει στο Έλλη είναι ένα πλεούμενο ογδόντα χρονών ακόμη σε υπηρεσία.
> WIoTZnj.jpg
> Τι λενε οι υόλοιποι έχει βάση ο ο ισχυρισμός ότι η άκατος του Αρχηγού Στόλου προέρχεται από την Έλλη ή είναι ράδιο αρβύλα;


Από τον καιρό της θητείας μου προβληματιζόμουν γιά την προέλευση αυτής της ΠΑΚ  αλλά κ άλλων όμοιων,υπήρχαν άλλες 2-3 ακόμα.Γιά ελληνική κατασκευή δεν με έπειθαν.Μέχρι τώρα πίστευα ότι είναι από Αγγλία ή ΗΠΑ αλλά φαίνεται πως έχεις δικιο.Το σήμα του ΑΣ στην πλωρη είναι ανάγλυφο.Άραγε τι μηχανή να έχει,μάλλον αποκλείεται την αρχική.
Στα επίκαιρα πρέπει να  είναι η Βασιλική Άκατος ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ.Φαίνεται ότι παλιότερα γιόρταζαν τη ναυμαχία της Έλλης στον ναύσταθμο.
Παρατηρείστε τον αγγλικού τύπου χαιρετισμό των ανδρών των ΕΔ ο οποίος άλλαξε γύρω στο 1969 μαζί με τόσα άλλα,στολές κλπ.

----------


## manolis2

Ανακαλυψα μια φωτο με το ρανταρ του ΕΛΛΗ πιο κοντινο φιλε Βικτωρ Χιωτη! Ειναι τραβηγμενη τη δεκαετια του '60 στη Σουδα.
ΕΛΛΗ II ΑΚΙΠ  Σουδα δεκαετια 1960.jpg





> Νομίζω ήταν της Raytheon της δεκαετίας 50 το οποίο δεν φαίνεται σε φωτογραφίες του πλοίου προς το τέλος της ζωής του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ανακαλυψα μια φωτο με το ρανταρ του ΕΛΛΗ πιο κοντινο φιλε Βικτωρ Χιωτη! Ειναι τραβηγμενη τη δεκαετια του '60 στη Σουδα.
> ΕΛΛΗ II ΑΚΙΠ  Σουδα δεκαετια 1960.jpg


Ενδιαφέρον εύρημα.Υπήρχε παλιά σε πολλά εμπορικά.

----------

